# cherry log



## HomeBody (Sep 27, 2012)

I managed to mill a cherry tree a few days ago. I'm still learning but it seems to be getting a little easier. I think my Stihl 660 is getting broke in and it seems to have a bit more power. A tractor with a loader is in my future if I want to continue with this addiction. Also learning to sharpen a chain with a file and that seems to be working better now. Live and learn. Gary
[attachment=11224]


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 27, 2012)

Some nice looking wood! Quick question though, whenever you are letting pieces like this air dry, how do you prevent cracking and such from the wood?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks good Gary. I am getting ready to go cut some myself. 

I will try to get some pics like I told you I would if the sun pops out.

Dave


----------



## DomInick (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice stack. That cherry is pretty hard stuff to cut. How many times did you have to sharpen your chain? And what CSM are you using?
Thanks.


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 28, 2012)

You paint the ends of the log with Anchorseal to keep it from checking.

I'm using a Logosol M7. It works as advertised but my only complaint is that it's made for 8'+ logs. I have to use a plank to cut shorter and screw the log to the plank. They make a M7 "Woodworkers Model" that is for shorter logs, but then you can't cut 10' logs with it.:dash2:

I started with a freshly ground blade that had maybe 2 passes on it. I had to resharpen for the last 2 cuts. I'm trying to learn to resharpen when the blade just starts dulling instead of using my normal mindset of "keep on going until it won't cut at all". Lots of work milling but lots of satisfaction too from this hobby. Gary


----------

